# Processing Cappings Ideas/Advice?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking at methods and procedures for processing "wet" cappings as this year we are expanding enough to warrant some investments in precious metals (stainless) and am coming down to a few options:

Option A. Maxant Junior Wax Spinner/Maxant Wax Melter combo- seems to be highly regarded. ~$2100

Option B. Dadant Water Jacketed Mini Melter- seems to do much of the same, but perhaps not as "clean"? Also seems to require substantial volume to operate (not a big deal). ~$1000

Any other options I should be thinking of to meet the needs of 50-150 hives? Not looking to break the bank or get murdered by the Mrs.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

All I have read is that you want the senior one.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

My-smokepole said:


> All I have read is that you want the senior one.


Yeah, I've seen a few people say that too but usually due to out growing the Junior (>200 hives) or simply based on incorrect information (stating the Junior works differently-they're the same other than essentially another 10" diameter). Makes me scratch my head a little.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DirtyLittleSecret;1393244
Option A. Maxant [URL="http://www.maxantindustries.com/spinners.html" said:


> Junior Wax Spinner[/URL]/Maxant Wax Melter combo- seems to be highly regarded. ~$2100


Junior or senior.

I use Gravity Clarifier Model 300-36” with an extra baffle to melt my wax.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

You find the clarifier good for melting wax/cappings? Have not heard of this before...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am at the 50-100 colony size, and use a cappings spinner and solar wax melter.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few people say that too but usually due to out growing the Junior (>200 hives) or simply based on incorrect information (stating the Junior works differently-they're the same other than essentially another 10" diameter). Makes me scratch my head a little.


I had 100 hives last year and the JR spinner. I bought it with the intent of purchasing a 2nd identical unit when I exceeded the capacity. After using it for one season, I think it is a good unit for up to 100 hives (as it states on their website). Any more and you should plan on having left over pails of cappings that you will have to reheat and run through later. It works a lot better if you add the cappings a little at a time as you extract.

I have replaced it for this season with the SR extractor. It's definitely a heavier built unit. The large basket diameter increases the centrifugal force and should result in dryer cappings.

I also looked at the mini-melter. I was concerned with what temperature the honey was actually getting to. I have more and more customers that are concerned with the temperature I heat the honey to.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I also have the Maxant wax melter. It works well. You have to float the cappings in water to use it which means you lose any remaining honey in them. With a water jacked melter, you will get some burnt melter or "bakers honey" that can be sold.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I run two SS kitchen double sinks with steel queen excluders above the sinks to catch cappings. The sinks are mounted in a custom frame with a shelf under the sink. A SS commercial food warmer pan goes under the sinks to hold the dripping honey. Works well for me. By the time I get to the last (4th) sink hole, the first sink hole of cappings is relatively dry. Scrape off the dry cappings and start over (if needed).
I have about 100.00 total into this system.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the Maxant Jr. Spinner and I use a 16 gallon Maxant bottler for melting and clarifying the cappings. Once done with the wax I get it hot again and wipe it out. I switch the ball valve back to the no drip valve and it's back to being a bottler. Huge time saver vs. the poor drip dry method I was using. I too have a solar wax melter and like it but I normally ran into issues of not getting enough consistent sun to do all my cappings before Fall showed up. I still use it but for clarifying the large dirty wax puck I get at the bottom bottler/melter and the myriad of random bits and pieces I get while working in the apiary. I've got 35 hives.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

D Coates said:


> I have the Maxant Jr. Spinner and I use a 16 gallon Maxant bottler for melting and clarifying the cappings. Once done with the wax I get it hot again and wipe it out. I switch the ball valve back to the no drip valve and it's back to being a bottler. Huge time saver vs. the poor drip dry method I was using. I too have a solar wax melter and like it but I normally ran into issues of not getting enough consistent sun to do all my cappings before Fall showed up. I still use it but for clarifying the large dirty wax puck I get at the bottom bottler/melter and the myriad of random bits and pieces I get while working in the apiary. I've got 35 hives.


This is exactly the set up I'm now seriously considering (maybe the 25 gallon bottler). Anything you would've done differently, wanted to added to your "system", or limiting factors (~# of hives)? Already have a Maxant 20 frame extractor.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

If I had the room I'd have gone with a larger bottler but for melting wax I can't see needing more for myself. However, I bought a Nassenheider bottler (Mann Lake sells it under their name http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/PA-100.html) and that's a great timesaver so far above the manual bottler. I still need the bottler/warmer to clarify crystalized honey, but you can't run honey over 105 centigrade through the automated bottler so that's a pain. A chain uncapper is a must in my eyes. I just bought a Maxant clarifier as well as a pump so I'm no longer doing the bucket brigade. I've got an old gutted stainless extractor that I use as a holding tank (40-50 gallon?). But... I still have to store it in buckets after that. Until I've got a true honey house that's still going to be a bottleneck.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

D Coates said:


> I still need the bottler/warmer to clarify crystalized honey, but you can't run honey over 105 centigrade through the automated bottler so that's a pain.


105 C ?? That'll surely burn the honey no ? Did you mean 105 F ?


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

D Coates said:


> I have the Maxant Jr. Spinner and I use a 16 gallon Maxant bottler for melting and clarifying the cappings. Once done with the wax I get it hot again and wipe it out. I switch the ball valve back to the no drip valve and it's back to being a bottler. Huge time saver vs. the poor drip dry method I was using. I too have a solar wax melter and like it but I normally ran into issues of not getting enough consistent sun to do all my cappings before Fall showed up. I still use it but for clarifying the large dirty wax puck I get at the bottom bottler/melter and the myriad of random bits and pieces I get while working in the apiary. I've got 35 hives.


Good post right here. I have a friend who does pretty much the same thing. Maxant is right here in my state but I'd follow them anywhere. Had a friend of mine borrow my Maxant extractor and thought it was a commercial unit. Nice stuff. There's a video on their site that's worth watching regarding using the melter.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Looking at methods and procedures for processing "wet" cappings as this year



What are you using to uncap?


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Currently just an electric hot knife and the Mann Lake uncapping tub kit. Hate the "kit" with everything in my soul. We're expanding this/next year and looking at what'll work +|-100 hives-ish.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Currently just an electric hot knife and the Mann Lake uncapping tub kit. Hate the "kit" with everything in my soul. We're expanding this/next year and looking at what'll work +|-100 hives-ish.


This is a good unit.

Uncapper-Spinner Combo
Model 1700 chain uncapper combined with Model 1200-30 spinner. Mounted on rails, the uncapper can be rolled back to clear the spinner for easy removal of dried cappings. This unit solves the most difficult chore of honey processing. Uncap and spin out good cappings/honey quick and fast. http://www.maxantindustries.com/uncapping.html


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Currently just an electric hot knife and the Mann Lake uncapping tub kit. Hate the "kit" with everything in my soul. We're expanding this/next year and looking at what'll work +|-100 hives-ish.


I think if you are planning on staying at around 100 hives, you will be happy with the JR.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

grozzie2 said:


> 105 C ?? That'll surely burn the honey no ? Did you mean 105 F ?


Woops. You're right, 105 F.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> Currently just an electric hot knife and the Mann Lake uncapping tub kit. Hate the "kit" with everything in my soul. We're expanding this/next year and looking at what'll work +|-100 hives-ish.


I had 2 of both. I stopped using my hot knives when my hands started having pain at the end of the harvest. Slippery honey invariably getting on the handle and either having to clean it all the time or squeeze harder. PITA. The tubs took forever to drain/clean and were simply inefficient for my needs. When I first started out and had less than 5 hives it worked fine and the price was right. Got to 10 hives and had to double to try to keep up. Clean up was where the inefficiencies showed up then. Got above that and started looking for other options. First was the Maxant uncapping tank. It replaced the tubs and at a good working height and works great, easy to move, easy to clean. Next was getting rid of those &*%$#! hot knives. They don't hold a consistent heat, the handles are not comfortable and you've got to scrub them down with a brillo pad to get the melted wax off them and lightly oil them so they don't rust up. This is where the Maxant Chain uncapper came in. Yea, it can be tough on new combs and there's a lot of wax to process but what a timesaver vs. hot knives! Every year I've bought one or two substantial upgrades as beekeeping profits allowed so it's taken 4-5 years to amass my equipment but whoa nelly I wouldn't ever go back.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

D Coates said:


> Yea, it can be tough on new combs and there's a lot of wax to process but what a timesaver vs. hot knives!


How bad is it on new comb? Does it rip it off the foundation? Also, what are you doing with all your wax?

Some may recall, the thread I started in 2014: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?300393-uncapping-for-100-hives, but I've yet to make any progress on the problem. This is the year .....


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

AstroBee said:


> How bad is it on new comb? Does it rip it off the foundation? Also, what are you doing with all your wax?


For new comb it doesn't rip it off the foundation. It tears it about 1/2 down though. Once they build it back, it's thicker and isn't as brittle. If you have the bees draw the comb out thicker than the frame this issue is less. I experimented with going 8 frame in some of the super for this reason. This year I'm going to using QE's with entrances at the top and bottom to ensure I don't end up with various frames of larva during harvest but that's a different story. With 8 frames in a 10 frame super they build more cross bracing but you don't have and countersunk frames that have to be manually uncapped. As for what I do with my wax? I sell Candles, soap, wax disks. The candles, meh... the soap does well but it doesn't use much wax at all. The bulk I sell to artists who work in wax or I trade it for hardware to local suppliers.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have an old cast Cowan uncapper that was modified with flails. I previously extracted at another beekeeper's honey house with a Cowan with heated knives. The flails are a lot easier on the comb than the knives. I have the same issues as Drew with combs that aren't drawn out past the frame - too much hand work. I am also debating going to 8 frames per box to help with this. You can see short video of the the uncapper here: https://www.facebook.com/adamshoneybarrie/videos/690896294381153/


----------

